# Pacman frog weight.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How do I know if my pacman frog is overweight or not?

Seems kind of hard to tell with these guys.

He eats like a beast - anything I put in his enclosure - but was wondering if he's getting a tad pudgy even for a pacman frog?









Cheers.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you feel it is looking overweight...skip every other feeding...but these are really obese looking frogs..much like the Pyxicephelus....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I was reading one time that if they are overweight, they 
start to get fat deposites over their eyes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> If you feel it is looking overweight...skip every other feeding...but these are really obese looking frogs..much like the Pyxicephelus....


How often should I be feeding it?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

depends on age of the frog, what you are uising for food, and temps the frog is kept at...example.young frogs are growing rapidly and are needing food, so every other day to every three days of insect foods are beneficial (gutloaded)..as adults they spend a lot of time just sitting and not putting anything to growth so excess is stored as fat...so if you are feeding insects then every 5 days..if rodents etc...every 7-12 days......but if you let their temps fall as adults and dry them out a bit, they will burrow and brumate.....

Breeding adults might ignore potential meals....and animals kept at higher temps will automatically burn more colories....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome. Seems like I'm doing things right then... He's still not an adult yet. So he gets food every two or three days. I've been feeding adult gutloaded crickets and tossing them in at night. (As I find that's when he 'comes out'.) By morning they're all gone.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Awesome!

Keep us posted as he grows!


----------

